# Please help! New username wanted!



## Swivirx (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello! 

I am in need of a new username for all platforms of social media. I'd like for it to start with an S, have 6 letters in it, and be unique as possible. So unique that it has no results on sites like YouTube, Twitter, etc. I know that you're supposed to come up with these things on your own, but I just can't! Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks for your consideration and I hope to hear from you all soon!


----------



## Eltup (Apr 9, 2017)

Here's a few I have thought of, but haven't yet checked if they appear anywhere:

- Sudrey, Syundo, Skixxa, Stidra.
- Slyrin, Servii, Silvow, Swuvil.
- Sclixr, Spakni, Spuxon, Syuvoo.
- Skoxrl, Syiqed, Skluna, Shiamu.
- Strayl, Squral, Skudop, Sugeni. 
- Stenua, Shrico, Skevta, Skartu.
- Solxii, Separn, Splink, Schkun.
- Skleri, Shlynn, Squeyz, Stuzdo.
- Sulzdi, Surdzi, Shruze, Sefkon.
- Swojle, Sjouke, Skergi, Snodun.

That's 40 names I can think of which I am more than happy to suggest to you  I'm sorry if you don't like any of them, or they weren't what you were looking for, but hey. At least I tried :v


----------



## Swivirx (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you for your reply, Eltup, but I'm afraid that most of these had results and were hard to pronounce. 
I appreciate the help!


----------



## Eltup (Apr 9, 2017)

Swivirx said:


> Thank you for your reply, Eltup, but I'm afraid that most of these had results and were hard to pronounce.
> I appreciate the help!



Damn  there are only so many ways of making new names... Oh well, at least I tried.  and no problem!


----------



## Swivirx (Apr 9, 2017)

Eltup said:


> Damn  there are only so many ways of making new names... Oh well, at least I tried.  and no problem!


It's been over four years and I still haven't came up with a stupid username that I like.


----------



## Royn (Apr 9, 2017)

Sackbut.


----------



## Swivirx (Apr 10, 2017)

Royn said:


> Sackbut.


Oh that's real mature. Thanks for the help...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 10, 2017)

I hope you know this, but it's impossible to change the name of your FA account. I went through a similar thing recently, when I adopted the character of a story that I wrote as my OC. Couldn't have my username be AlyssaKat when my OC was a fox. Anyway, what I had to do was start a new account from scratch. And, you'd have to let everyone know that you're moving to a new account. Sorry that it's difficult, but it's the only way at the moment...


----------

